# B Man 3 bay hoppers and Kadee?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What Kadee coupler do you suggest for my Bachman 3 Bay hoppers. 


I tried 830s and I have a problem 

JJ


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

If they are the old Big Hauler hoppers, I used 789s but I had modified the bolsters a bit to move them to the correct place under the end sheets. The 789s are narrow enough to allow the trucks to pivot on sharp curves.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you tell us what the problem is?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The problem is wheels rub against the coupler box on curves.

The smallest curve I have is a 10 FT. Some of which are LGB switches. 

I have had to cut the box on some cars.

I do not like to do that 

I am also converting to Aristo Trucks. 

They are easy to add bearing to 

I use these bearings 

http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/137/3x6x25-Flanged-Metal-MF63ZZ-bearings.html

I will see what happens. 

JJ


----------

